# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы данных любой сложности! Только свежая выгрузка!

## Aleksey_Sales

Базы данных для холодных звонков и рассылок.
Базы целевой аудитории для арбитража трафика
Конверсия - процент довзона, закрытий с n-го количества контактов
Телемаркетинг, привлечь клиентов, клиентские базы, лиды, базы crm, продажа телефонных номеров, клиенты для колл центров, клиенты для бизнеса, базы email
Продажа базы данных
БАДы, инфопродукты
Датинг базы, Базы казино, Базы форекс, базы юрлиц и физлиц
Базы сайтов знакомств РФ, Украины, СНГ, Европы, США
ФОРЕКС, БИНАРЫЕ ОПЦИОНЫ, КРИПТОВАЛЮТА
Базы Казино. Геймблинг базы. Базы игроков покера

mail: co@1stlfs.com
skype: live:info_1041168
telegram: @lfs_co
https://1stlfs.com/

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

